
Python doesn't feel like a functional language (and Paul is blamed for making author want it to) - mattculbreth
http://kunosure.blogspot.com/2007/04/python-doesnt-feel-like-very-functional.html
======
inklesspen
Well, Paul might deserve a bit of the blame. He's written a code snippet or
two of "Lisp in Python" -- unpythonic code that mimics the way Lisp does it,
because he likes Lisp.

See: <http://www.prescod.net/python/IsPythonLisp.html>

------
ced
What the author means, is that Python does not feel like Lisp. It's true, but
it doesn't make Python any less able to support FP. I code strictly FP for my
work (science does not have state), and Python suits me fine in that regard.

~~~
mattculbreth
I think if we had true multi-line anonymous functions we'd be in better shape.
Better support for closures also I guess. Still learning Lisp as well as I
knew it back in school so I'll have to decide later if macros would be a good
thing to have in Python.

------
Tron
It doesn't surprise me that attempting to program functionally in a statement-
oriented language feels like putting on the wrong size pants. The two things
are like oil and water: naturally opposed.

